# Hymer B614 2004



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

Just posted in the chit chat forum regarding how do you value your Hymer when there is nothing similar available ( that i can find ), so thought as this is the hymer forum i may get some response from some one who does not read the other forum.

I never seem to get a chance to use the motorhome, it seems such a waste just sitting on the drive all year, when someone could be getting good use out of it


----------



## 122511 (Apr 17, 2009)

Bob , I'm looking for a Hymer but am sure my budget wont stretch to yours ... so am now looking at LMC 's .... but cant find any descent info on them ... dont surpose you can help ? 

All best
Greg


----------

